# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Injury to the styloid process?

## Randy_Mar

Has anyone ever experienced an injury or pain in their Ulnar Styloid Process (See pic)
Hurt it during a competition, and it's been nagging me for exactly two months now.

My ortho won't be in his office for 2mths, and the other doctors in the clinic don't take insurance (i know, strange!)
So while I'm waiting, i was curious if anyone else has similar injuries and how did they treat it.

----------


## lovbyts

My daughter fractured hers. She was put in a working cast/splint for a couple of months but she would not stop using it and eventually had to have surgery where the put a plate and a couple of screws. She has not really had any issues since and it was about 6 years ago.

----------

